

Dutch Scientist claims Neutrino aren't faster than the speed of light - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2394747,00.asp#fbid=eGNKoSY3C70

======
wilhelmVll
Speed of gps satellite 3,9 km/s Estimated speed of neutrino compared to light
speed 7,5 km/s. Why twice the speed of satellite provided that it is a fault
created by relative movement?

